# Incorrect info twice at same store



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

Hi guys

Not sure if it's allowed but being a n00b I will ask anyway. If you identify yourself as new to vaping at a store, and are given a juice that has ice after specifically saying you want nothing with ice / menthol, what do you do? It says nothing about ice on the bottle, but I end up with a few bottles that are 95% full because of being given the wrong advice. Is this just part of vaping or would you go back to the store to complain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## LeislB (7/11/20)

I assume these are fruit juices? It's is practically impossible to find fruit mixes that don't contain ice. Fortunately I love fruit on ice but have met a few people who don't like it at all. I would certainly go back to the store and see what they do. They could at least replace it with something else and use the returned bottles as samples? That's what I would do. 

My advice would be to get in touch with someone like @ivc_mixer and order juice from him. He makes awesome juices and because he makes them himself if you say no ice that's exactly what you'll get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

LeislB said:


> I assume these are fruit juices? It's is practically impossible to find fruit mixes that don't contain ice. Fortunately I love fruit on ice but have met a few people who don't like it at all. I would certainly go back to the store and see what they do. They could at least replace it with something else and use the returned bottles as samples? That's what I would do.
> 
> My advice would be to get in touch with someone like @ivc_mixer and order juice from him. He makes awesome juices and because he makes them himself if you say no ice that's exactly what you'll get.


Thanks for the response. I don't know if mentioning store names is allowed so I won't until told otherwise, but a different chain store sold me 3 different fruit flavours and none of them have any ice at all. They have the exact same options with ice and without. 

I will go to the store and see what they say. I just hate to be labelled as a complainer lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if it's allowed but being a n00b I will ask anyway. If you identify yourself as new to vaping at a store, and are given a juice that has ice after specifically saying you want nothing with ice / menthol, what do you do? It says nothing about ice on the bottle, but I end up with a few bottles that are 95% full because of being given the wrong advice. Is this just part of vaping or would you go back to the store to complain?



Since the label did not say anything about ice, the store is not at fault. 

However, if I were you, I would go back - not to complain, but just to give them a heads up. Unless they have vaped that particular juice, they wouldn't know that it's iced.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Disagree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't know if mentioning store names is allowed so I won't until told otherwise, *but a different chain store sold me 3 different fruit flavours and none of them have any ice at all*. They have the exact same options with ice and without.
> 
> I will go to the store and see what they say. I just hate to be labelled as a complainer lol





@MeirTaitz , I also cannot handle ice and menthol (mints as well since the mints I've tried are menthol mints).
I've been struggling to find fruit juices without ice and without menthol so will you please post which juices you bought that fit that description.
Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @MeirTaitz , I also cannot handle ice and menthol (mints as well since the mints I've tried are menthol mints).
> I've been struggling to find fruit juices without ice and without menthol so will you please post which juices you bought that fit that description.
> Thanks
> 
> .


Hey man. They are the Brutal range at Vaperite (don't know if there is a store in CT). I have Pineapple passion, Raspberry bliss and Litchi strawberry. 0/3/6mg available as far as I know. The Spook juice wicked watermelon is really nice too, no ice/menthol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KB_314 (7/11/20)

Hooked said:


> Since the label did not say anything about ice, the store is not at fault.
> 
> However, if I were you, I would go back - not to complain, but just to give them a heads up. Unless they have vaped that particular juice, they wouldn't know that it's iced.


One reason I prefer going to stores is that you can talk to people who are knowledgeable as far as the products being sold. If someone specifically says 'no ice' then a person should not give them something they don't know, factually, does not contain ice. My view is 'don't recommend what you haven't yourself at least tried once'. At a B&M, I too would have expected more knowledge about the product being sold.

The good news is that most of our B&M's are filled with good people passionate about vaping, and I'm sure that any reputable store would happily swap out the eliquids, and maybe even give an extra tester for the troubles.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/11/20)

B&M Vape stores should at the very least know the profile of the juice they are selling. If they don't have a tester for the juice then don't buy it unless you happy with taking the knock if you end up not liking it. Honestly I would never buy from a vape store that displayed the level of service you allege. The fact that the bottle does not say anything is no excuse.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

That is exactly what I'm getting at. If the person has never tried it then don't recommend it. This exact same person sold me a disposable tank which does not work with my 510 adaptor while stating that it would. I guess I just won't go back to any of their stores again because two separate visits resulted in disappointment.


KB_314 said:


> One reason I prefer going to stores is that you can talk to people who are knowledgeable as far as the products being sold. If someone specifically says 'no ice' then a person should not give them something they don't know, factually, does not contain ice. My view is 'don't recommend what you haven't yourself at least tried once'. At a B&M, I too would have expected more knowledge about the product being sold.
> 
> The good news is that most of our B&M's are filled with good people passionate about vaping, and I'm sure that any reputable store would happily swap out the eliquids, and maybe even give an extra tester for the troubles.


----------



## MeirTaitz (7/11/20)

Are you Biohazard from mIRC days?



BioHAZarD said:


> B&M Vape stores should at the very least know the profile of the juice they are selling. If they don't have a tester for the juice then don't buy it unless you happy with taking the knock if you end up not liking it. Honestly I would never buy from a vape store that displayed the level of service you allege. The fact that the bottle does not say anything is no excuse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/20)

KB_314 It would be helpful if you told us which juice (brand and flavour) you're referring to, so that other vapers who don't want ice do not buy it.


----------



## MeirTaitz (8/11/20)

Hooked said:


> KB_314 It would be helpful if you told us which juice (brand and flavour) you're referring to, so that other vapers who don't want ice do not buy it.


It is DNA Strawbz Saltz 50mg. I gotta say I sent them an email a few days ago, no reply. Do they ever respond on the forum?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (8/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> It is DNA Strawbz Saltz 50mg. I gotta say I sent them an email a few days ago, no reply. Do they ever respond on the forum?



Thanks for the info @MeirTaitz . DNA is not a supporting vendor on the forum and whether they even belong to or read the forum I don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (8/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> @MeirTaitz this forum can be very helpful especially wrt the reputable vape stores, the bulk of which are active on the forum almost daily. And members are also extremely helpful. I'm not sure I'd purchase from any vendor without a presence here tbh.


Thanks man. This is the first forum I've ever joined in my life, still don't even know how it works honestly, but I saw the 'tag' Vape King and I posted it under that assuming this is a 'thread' that they participate in. Thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (8/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks man. This is the first forum I've ever joined in my life, still don't even know how it works honestly, but I saw the 'tag' Vape King and I posted it under that assuming this is a 'thread' that they participate in. Thanks for your help


No problem - honestly I didn't even realize this related to Vape King  but in my experience they are helpful and certainly well-known to the community/forum. I'd be surprised if they don't try to make it right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> @MeirTaitz this forum can be very helpful especially wrt the reputable vape stores, the bulk of which are active on the forum almost daily. And members are also extremely helpful. I'm not sure I'd purchase from any vendor without a presence here tbh.



You are soooo wrong @KB_314. There are many reputable vendors AND excellent, local juice makers who are not supporting members on this forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (9/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> No problem - honestly I didn't even realize this related to Vape King  but in my experience they are helpful and certainly well-known to the community/forum. I'd be surprised if they don't try to make it right


I dunno man. As a new vaper, I have sent emails to Vaperite, Vape King, and Vapers Corner and not one of them has even reponded. I actually started thinking my outgoing mail wasn't working!


----------



## MeirTaitz (9/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> If I may ask, a few stores have been mentioned in this post - what store did you have this experience with, the 'Ice' issue? Vape King?


Hey man, it was Vape King in Illovo but they called me today to say I can bring it back for a full refund, so I will keep going to them. Sorry being new on the forum I wasn't sure if stores are allowed to be named.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MeirTaitz (9/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> I have no doubt that you're right about that - I'm sure there are _many_ (I know of at least one excellent vendor not part of the forum). Also many dodgy sellers and fraudsters. But my post did not deny reputable vendors outside of the forum? Either you mis-understood it or I wasn't clear.
> 
> Unfortunately the sad truth is that when it comes to recourse - the majority of vape stores react to a post on the forum far more quickly than an email. I've had issues resolved where, if not for this forum, I do not think those issues would have been resolved in the way they were. Scrolling through posts, so many people join the forum as a method of trying to get the attention of a vendor who has ignored them otherwise.
> As soon as you reach out to a respected seller on the forum personally, the issue gets resolved. Every single time. I've seen it over the past 6 years too many times to count. For this reason, my statement read, and still stands "I'm not sure I'd purchase from any vendor without a presence here"


That's already been my experience since Vape King called me today after being notified of my post on the forum.


----------



## KB_314 (9/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Hey man, it was Vape King in Illovo but they called me today to say I can bring it back for a full refund, so I will keep going to them. Sorry being new on the forum I wasn't sure if stores are allowed to be named.


No worries man - I was asking because I was going to tag a couple of good people at VK to help with this - had no doubt they would sort it out in the end.


----------



## Hooked (9/11/20)

I disagree with your 


KB_314 said:


> @Hooked I don't understand what you keep dis-agreeing with?
> If a person went to a restaurant, told the waiter they were allergic to mushrooms, ordered a dish which the waiter assured them had no mushrooms, received a dish and got a mouth full of mushrooms after which, well, bad things happened... would anyone be defending the restaurant on the grounds that the menu didn't state mushrooms as an ingredient in the dish?
> Come on now. We expect better. There's no excuse for what @MeirTaitz described.



I disagree with your statement here which suggests that if a vendor is not a supporting vendor on the forum, they are not reputable.


----------



## Hooked (10/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> Okay. As I said, you've misread my post which did not even use the word 'reputable', that was yours. Edit: my words which apparently upset you were 'I'm not sure I'd purchase from any vendor without a presence here tbh.' But thankfully VK have done the right thing and acknowledged error on their side.



Actually you did use the word "reputable": 



KB_314 said:


> @MeirTaitz this forum can be very helpful especially wrt the reputable vape stores, the bulk of which are active on the forum almost daily. And members are also extremely helpful. I'm not sure I'd purchase from any vendor without a presence here tbh.



Anyway, enough is enough ... let's move on ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KB_314 (10/11/20)

Hooked said:


> Actually you did use the word "reputable":
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enough is enough ... let's move on ...


@Hooked I agree, and not to be argumentative, but I've explained myself clearly and why I prefer not to shop outside of the forum - has nothing to do with reputation and everything to do with recourse.
I agreed with your statement that there are reputable vendors outside of the forum and I'm not sure that we have an actual disagreement here, except that I felt the store was responsible for the wrong juices, where you argued that it wasn't because there was no mention on the label of ice/menthol.
Anyhow, both just trying to help a newcomer and certainly no hard feelings from my side.
@MeirTaitz my apologies for hijacking your thread, I will delete my previous posts which are not helpful to others reading the thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (10/11/20)

KB_314 said:


> @Hooked I agree, and not to be argumentative, but I've explained myself clearly and why I prefer not to shop outside of the forum - has nothing to do with reputability and everything to do with recourse.
> I agreed with your statement that there are reputable vendors outside of the forum and I'm not sure that we have an actual disagreement here, except that I felt the store was responsible for the wrong juices, where you argued that it wasn't because there was no mention on the label of ice/menthol.
> Anyhow, both just trying to help a newcomer and certainly no hard feelings from my side.
> @MeirTaitz my apologies for hijacking your thread, I will delete my previous posts which are not helpful to others reading the thread.


Thank you both guys for everything. Great to see passion coming from people to help a complete stranger. In this day and age it truly lifts the spirits.
End of the day Vape King did it right and rectified and that's all a person can ask for.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BaD Mountain (12/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @MeirTaitz , I also cannot handle ice and menthol (mints as well since the mints I've tried are menthol mints).
> I've been struggling to find fruit juices without ice and without menthol so will you please post which juices you bought that fit that description.
> Thanks
> 
> .


Hi there @ddk1979 and @MeirTaitz 

We have a couple of fruit flavoured juice with no menthol or ice. Gupta Coup, Viet Cong and also the full Fruitia range.

You can check them out on our website https://www.rebelrevolutionvape.co.za/collections/frontpage

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KB_314 (12/11/20)

BaD Mountain said:


> Hi there @ddk1979 and @MeirTaitz
> 
> We have a couple of fruit flavoured juice with no menthol or ice. Gupta Coup, Viet Cong and also the full Fruitia range.
> 
> You can check them out on our website https://www.rebelrevolutionvape.co.za/collections/frontpage


I know it's not fruity, but have to also recommend Peanut Gallery from this line too!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/20)

BaD Mountain said:


> Hi there @ddk1979 and @MeirTaitz
> 
> We have a couple of fruit flavoured juice with no menthol or ice. Gupta Coup, Viet Cong and also the full Fruitia range.
> 
> You can check them out on our website https://www.rebelrevolutionvape.co.za/collections/frontpage





Thanks for the heads up @BaD Mountain
Just had a look at the juices you mentioned on your website.
Please note that I can't handle even the slightest bit of ice, menthol and mint - *NOTHING AT ALL !!!*
I suffer an allergic reaction if I vape them.

I'm keen to try :
Gupta Coup
Viet Cong
Fruitia - Pineapple Citrus
Fruitia - Passion Guava
Fruitia - Blood Orange - From the description this might have a little ice ???

Can you please confirm that the juices above have *ABSOLUTELY* no ice, no menthol and no mint - *NOTHING AT ALL !!!*

Thanks
.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

